# Navigation drawer Strings ändern sich nicht



## OSchriever (24. Feb 2021)

Hi, ich habe in den Einstellungen meiner App einen Spinner, in dem man die Sprache auswählen kann. Da rufe ich dann folgende Methode auf:


```
private void setAppLocale(String localeCode){
        Resources res = getResources();
        DisplayMetrics dm = res.getDisplayMetrics();
        Configuration conf =res.getConfiguration();
        if (Build.VERSION.SDK_INT >= Build.VERSION_CODES.JELLY_BEAN_MR1){
            conf.setLocale(new Locale(localeCode.toLowerCase()));
        } else {
           conf.locale = new Locale(localeCode.toLowerCase());
        }
        res.updateConfiguration(conf, dm);
    }
```

Die Sprache ändert sich dann in der kompletten App(aber auch erst wenn der nächste Schritt passiert, d.h. wenn etwas anderes angeklickt wird).
Die Sprache der Strings aus dem Navigation drawer ändert sich leider nicht. Muss der noch iwie aktualisiert werden?
Und wie bekomme ich das hin, dass die Sprache sich dann sofort ändert, ohne dass ich nochmal was anklicken muss?

Wenn ich die Sprache in den Android-Einstellungen ändere, dann sind alle Änderungen(inkl. Navigation drawer) sofort wirksam.

Ich habe jetzt bewusst nicht die Frage mit Code vollgepackt. Wenn weitere Infos/Code erforderlich sind, kommts natürlich sofort.

Vielen Dank


----------

